# warum bekomm ich immer wieder wenn ich irgendwas mach eine java.lang.nullpointer exception in eclipse



## coolian (10. Okt 2019)

exakt so hab aber keine ahnung warum wenn ich eine datei an der seite da auswähle wenn ich eine öffne wenn ich irgendwo in den code klick wenn ich die konsole anklick halt überall aber nur einmal bis ich neustarte oder so(keine ahnung aber manchmal passirt das auch etwas später wieder) warum ist das so b.z wie kann ich das machen das das nicht mehr passiert


----------



## coolian (10. Okt 2019)

das ist auch nicht am anfang da gewesen sondern erst seit ein paar tagen


----------



## Thallius (10. Okt 2019)

Und? Hast Du Dir den Error log mal angesehen?


----------



## coolian (10. Okt 2019)

wenn ich mal wüsste wo ich den finden kann xd


----------



## coolian (10. Okt 2019)

habs passirt nicht mehr


----------

